

The most efficient way is wrong - jason_tko
http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/01/12/the-most-efficient-way-is-wrong/

======
Scriptor
Sounds like the bystander effect's influence on the web. A difference is that
the requester is contacting others directly, not passively waiting for help. I
guess the mentality of being a small part of a crowd is the most important
factor in the effect.

------
dryicerx
Very true. Specially asking for advice/mentoring in such a mass way is not
just wrong, it's outright disrespectful.

~~~
jason_tko
In the person's defense, he was specifically looking to generate a panel of
advisers, not a single mentor.

This may have been successful, but I personally only felt motivated to reply
when I received a direct message.

